# Brewers Yeast



## fuzzypuppies (Dec 22, 2008)

Over the summer my dog got fleas and a few people recommended I give him Brewers Yeast to get rid of fleas. I could never find the brewers yeast and I ended up getting rid of fleas by constant bathing and picking them off. Anyhow he doesnt have fleas anymore but I actually found a bottle of Brewers Yeast tablets for dogs at Walmart. 

Has anyone ever used them? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I tried it once, didn't see much difference. I think some people have had some success with a garlic/brewer's yeast combo, but that's probably more due to the garlic. 

I use Frontline: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+6+14405&pcatid=14405 or Advantage: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+6+803&pcatid=803

They work great and are safer than most other flea products. I would never use grocery-store type flea meds, like Hartz or Zodiac.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Garlic works really well (I dosed 2 cloves per 50 pounds per week for effectiveness), but can be VERY hard to get your dogs to eat.

Eventually I read up on apple cider vinegar, and that's what I use to this day. It seemed to work just as well as the garlic, without being slightly toxic to the dog and having to force them to eat it. Rocky loves the ACV. If it's not in his water, he looks at me like something is wrong and walks away!


----------



## fuzzypuppies (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, the Garlic & Brewers Yeast combo comes in a tablet and surprisingly my dogs love it. They think it's a treat, I don't have to mix it in anything.

How do you administer apple cider vinegar? I may try that in the summer if fleas become a problem


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I love these supplements for fleas: WWW.SPRINGTIMEINC.COM. They are called bug-off garlic chewables. It also comes in a powder. I use their other supplements, too. I have used frontline plus for years with good results, but I have decided that the chemicals used in it aren't good for my dogs. In fact, Stella has gotten a slight reaction to frontline plus before. So, after searching for a natural treatment, I came across Springtime! My dogs eat them like treats! 

As for the Apple Cider Vinegar...I love it, too. I have added it to their can food topper with no trouble. I tried to add it to their water, but Lucy won't drink water with anything in it. Good Luck!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

fuzzypuppies said:


> How do you administer apple cider vinegar? I may try that in the summer if fleas become a problem


I just toss about 3 tablespoons worth in a gallon of water. Rocky drinks about that much every day, so it works out. If he needs a refill on his water on a hot day or something, he doesn't get any more ACV, just regular water.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I put it in my dogs' water too, or drizzle it over their food.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i read that acv works to make tear stains go away too. has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

ACV worked for Spunky's tear stains. If you look at my signature you can see she had some staining when that picture was taken, but they're completely gone now.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

wow!! and you had no problem giving it to her? when you added it to her water did she hesitate or did she just start drinking it?

thank you for getting back to me about it!

sorry for getting off topic


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I have more problems keeping things out of Spunky's mouth than putting things into it...this is a dog that will perform multiple tricks for her glucosamine pills, so it's not really a good gauge of how receptive dogs are to it. 

I actually drizzled it over her food, mostly because it was easier to make sure she was getting all of it. Both my dogs drink from the same water bowls so I wanted to know that if I was putting in a teaspoonful of ACV, she was getting all of it, and that half of it wasn't going to Honey. 

She's about 33 lbs and I give her a teaspoonful each day. I give about half a teaspoonful to Honey as well. By the way, neither of them are on Frontline/similar and I have never found a tick or flea on them.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my guy is on sentinel because he ended up with round worms this summer. he missed one dose of sentinel because he was on antibiotics for a cold and not feeling well, so the vet said to hold off on the sentinel until he is feeling better...and he got worms!! that fast! my friend's dogs ended up with fleas about a month ago now too so i don't want to take the chance. 

i feed iorek raw so i wonder if i could sprinkle the acv on his food before i give it to him? now that i think about it, i may have read something about people putting acv on the raw food to kill germs...hmmmm


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure about the killing germs bit...I've never read that. You could definitely sprinkle the ACV over raw, that's what I do. Is he a picky eater?

I don't know if ACV is a surefire tick/flea preventative so if you're paranoid then I wouldn't take any chances either.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i don't really know if he is a picky eater, he was with kibble, but so far he has been eating well on raw.

i will try it for sure! thanks for your help. i think that i will still keep up with the sentinel though.


----------



## raygunclan (Jan 1, 2009)

we have terrible fleas in central florida. what worked for our infestation last year, comfortis, might as well be a placebo this year. it is very strange. 
in fact, today, we had a major outbreak in my truck. i had to bathe both dogs, treat them (the pup with frontline and the adult with comfortis) and spray the inside of my tahoe.
i am very interested in the acv. i know for humans they will almost guarantee miracles if you take it, but i hadn't even considered using it for our dogs. i happen to have some (i am, in fact, a miracle seeker ) and am going to dose their water tonight!
thanks so much for the suggestion in my constant battle against fleas!


----------

